
Tesla/Solar City retrofitts an entire island to run purely off of solar power - csdfg7856
http://www.thinkerspost.com/2016/11/teslasolar-city-has-retrofitted-entire.html
======
finid
_Home to 600 residents, the $8 project has ensured that they will not be
screwed by lack of fuel shipments._

Is that really correct? $8?

